# painting and wallpapering my bedroom



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

hello,

I'm going to wallpaper and paint my room this summer. But I want to make sure that Tiny is safe. Hopefully, you guys can help me. I know that the glue and the paint are toxic to birds. We will use non-toxic paint but I still... So I need your help. We are living in a flat. We don't have much space. The possibilities are that Tiny can stay in one of the rooms next to my bedroom with the door shut and the window open or she stays in the living room. But the problem is the kitchen. The kitchen is in the living room. Birds in kitchens is a no-no, right? We have a balcony, so maybe she can say on the balcony while we are cooking. My sister sleeps in the room next to me. My sister is going on vacation with her boyfriend for 9 days. So maybe we can wallpaper and paint my bedroom while they are gone. I don't know if we will paint and wallpaper my room the same day. Hopefully, we will. I forgot that my stepfather will put the glue on the wallpaper in the living room, so I guess that she can not stay in the living room. The bedroom from my sister is about 6 foot away from mine. The other bedroom is also 6 foot away from mine. I can put a towel under the door crack and open the window. What do you think? But how long should I wait with putting her back? And how toxic is the glue fume to budgies? I don't want to kill her because I painted my room. 

cassidy


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If you take the precautions you mentioned, as well as ventilating well, they should be fine and away from ‘fumes’. Since your sister will be gone on vacation, using her room for your budgie for several days sounds like a good plan. If you can open a window, even better. There will most likely be a little bit of residual smell left for a while (smell, not fumes) that should pose no health hazard. The paints on the market these days are mostly (all?) non VOC and safe.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a very small home. When we remodeled our spare bedroom 3 years ago, I just moved the birds into the living room and kept the spare rooms door shut.
My home is only 940 Square feet. Nowdays the paint is not as toxic as in years past. They used to put lead in the paint to make the colors bright!
I think you are doing all the right precations and your bird will be just fine. Mine didn't get any fly time
until the remodel was done.


----------

